
Mobile Patent Suits - Graphic of the Day - tzury
http://blog.thomsonreuters.com/index.php/mobile-patent-suits-graphic-of-the-day/
======
noonespecial
Looks like the more desirable and profitable your products are, the more
arrows point at you.

Stagnating? Your arrows point away.

